# Split swarmed and I am confused



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes they swarm no matter what we do because they're in the swarm mode. Was there still a queen cell (after they swarmed) in the split? Usually the queen from the open cell was the one that went with the swarm and the remaining virgins either fight it out, the first one kills the rest, or after swarms will leave as the virgins emerge. The large population and lack of space will lead to swarming. If they have a "honey cap" blocking upward expansion they think they are out of room even though there may be empty supers on top.


----------

